# Trouble In Thigh High Boots (erotic Puss In Boots)



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I will release "Trouble In Thigh High Boots", my erotic take on the fairy tale "Puss In Boots", at the end of this month, assuming everything goes off without a hitch. Look for the book to come out about the same time the second season of "Once Upon A Time" airs. I'll update with links and blurbs as the date approaches.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Elizabeth ------------------

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

"Trouble In Thigh High Boots" is now available on the Kindle! Do you like erotic fairy tales? This book is my novella-length erotic retelling of Puss In Boots. Image links to the Amazon page. Enjoy!


----------



## krystiana (Oct 9, 2010)

Congratulations!  I love your title.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

krystiana said:


> Congratulations! I love your title.


Thank you, krystiana! I love coming up with catchy titles.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Trouble In Thigh High Boots (Naughty Fairy Tales)

*Erotic Puss In Boots

Naughty Fairy Tales

Buy Links:*

Amazon US: http://tinyurl.com/trouble-amazon-us

Amazon UK: http://tinyurl.com/trouble-amazon-uk

*Blurb:*

Tita is a Puss In Boots with a little something extra. Being a magical creature, she shifts from a kitty into the form of an alluring, ginger-haired woman when the situation demands it. And what a situation she finds herself in! Her new master Dylan is a poor man who needs a boost in the world. Sly Tita uses her seductive wiles to pass him off to the villagers and the king as the Marquis of Carabas in order to help both of them gain their fortunes. Her plan is not without its problems. Dylan's malicious brother, Zane, lusts after Tita, and he wants her all to himself, but she refuses to succumb to his treachery. Being a cat first and foremost, she purrs in the arms of her many lovers but her heart belongs to only one man - the king. She hopes that in ensuring Dylan his lofty place in the world the king finds a place in his heart for her. Her life becomes an erotic adventure in reaching her goals.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

My blog tour for my erotic fairy tales will go on until the end of the month. Keep an eye on my blog for links to each new blog post.

http://elizabethablack.blogspot.com/2012/10/blog-tour-for-fairy-tales-begins-today.html

Here are topics thus far:

Monday, October 15
Justine Elyot - Hair, Hair, Long Beautiful Hair

Blood, Lust and Erotica - Shapeshifters

Tuesday, October 16
Dawn's Reading Nook - Halloween Brings Out The Fantasy Lover In All Of Us

Wednesday, October 17
KD Grace - Elizabeth Black Talks Cats, Shapeshifters, and "Trouble In Thigh High Boots"

Monday, October 22
Unapologetic Fiction (Sommer Marsden) - The Joys Of Fall

One of these fairy tales is Trouble In Thigh High Boots (Naughty Fairy Tales), an erotic retelling of Puss In Boots. Here are buy links:

Amazon US: http://tinyurl.com/trouble-amazon-us

Amazon UK: http://tinyurl.com/trouble-amazon-uk


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Fantastic 4 star review of Trouble In Thigh High Boots (Naughty Fairy Tales) from Hitherandthee of Night Owl Reviews:

Hitherandthee of Night Owl Reviews: Trouble in Thigh High Boots is a delightfully creative retelling of the Puss in Boots tale. It is a tale that has been told myriad times, but never in such a wonderfully imaginative way. The characters are enchanting, and the story flows beautifully. The love scenes are sizzling. I do think it could be developed into a longer novel, but as it stands is perfect for a reader seeking a book not too long or too involved but still full of adventure and romance. All in all this was an enchanting retelling of a classic fairy tale done in a totally new way. I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Tita is a woman who knows exactly how to get what she wants. She has an invaluable weapon in her arsenal, and the quick cunning of a fox. What is her most valuable weapon? She is able to shift into a beautiful cat effortlessly. When her feline form is entrusted to the care of her former master's youngest son, she knew he would take good care of her. In return for his care, she decides to give him the life he deserves, one of wealth and prestige and the king's ear. Her only obstacles are his scheming, sleazy older brother Zane and a repulsive ogre. But once Tita sets her mind to a task, she never fails to achieve her goals. Take a walk with a gorgeous Puss in boots and meet the charming people she has chosen to love.

Link: http://www.nightowlreviews.com/nor/Reviews/Hitherandthee-reviews-Trouble-In-Thigh-High-Boots-by-Elizabeth-Black.aspx

Have you bought your copy yet?


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Want to enjoy a hot read this Thanksgiving, U. S readers? Buy Trouble In Thigh High Boots (Naughty Fairy Tales) today! This book is an erotic retelling of the fairy tale Puss In Boots.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

For this weekend only, Trouble In Thigh High Boots (Naughty Fairy Tales) is *ON SALE* for only *$.99*!!! This sale lasts from today, Thursday, December 20 through Monday, December 24. Get your copy today!


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I've extended my sale! Trouble In Thigh High Boots (Naughty Fairy Tales) will cost *only $0.99* until New Year's Day! Pick up your copy today before the price goes back up.

This book has also been nominated for Best Erotic Novel in the Preditors And Editors Reader's Poll awards. If you buy it, read it, and like it, please vote for it! http://critters.org/predpoll/novelerot.shtml. Thanks in advance.


----------

